# Thumbs UP and Thumbs DOWN Emoticons



## kleenex (Mar 5, 2005)

NM.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't get it.

signed, 
stupid


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm with you mudbug.   :?   I assume kleenex wants thumbs-up and thumbs-down emoticons added, but I don't understand the NM.

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2005)

*N*ever *M*ind??

signed,
maybe a little less stupid


----------



## MJ (Mar 5, 2005)

*N*ew *M*e?


----------



## marmalady (Mar 5, 2005)

"No Message" 8)  - meaning the title IS the message!


----------



## Raine (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd go with No Message as well.


----------

